# Windows-Verbindungen



## Guest (4. Jun 2007)

Ist es mit Java möglich, die Windows-Verbindungen (TCP, UDP) aufzulisten und gegenbenfalls zu beenden? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## HoaX (4. Jun 2007)

wenn dann per jni. wobei du dir auch damit daran die zähne ausbeißen wirst udp-verbindungen zu beenden, die gibts nämlich garnicht


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jun 2007)

anzeigen ist kein problem, das würde mit normalem java gehen 
einen ProccessBuilder und den Befehl netstat, aber beenden, hmm, ka


----------



## kleiner_held (4. Jun 2007)

Ohne JNI geht es auch meiner Meinung nach nicht. Soweit ich weiß gibt es kein Windows-Kommandozeilentool zum Beenden der Netzwerkverbindungen und damit wäre dann auch eine Steuerung per ProccessBuilder nicht möglich. (Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, so ein Tool hab ich auch schon öfters benötigt). 

Und da das Implementieren einer solchen JNI DLL doch einiges Rumwühlen in der Windows-API beinhaltet und damit auch tiefer gehende Kenntnisse in C++, C# oder VB vorraussetzt, sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr darin, die GUI dann noch unbedingt in Java zu schreiben. Da kann man gleich das komplette Programm in einer windowsnahen Programmiersprache verfassen, die Plattformunabhängigkeit wäre durch die Nutzung von JNI sowieso hinfällig.


----------



## Ullenboom (5. Jun 2007)

Eine Alternative ist die, in Java zu versuchen von 1 bis n alle TCP-Ports über einen ServerSocket zu belegten. Gibt es keine Exception konnte man den Port binden und es war folglich kein Service registriert. Gibt es eine Exception ist schon jmd. drauf.

Grüße

 Christian


----------

